
Firecracker now supports raspberry pi 4B - antmanler
https://github.com/firecracker-microvm/firecracker/pull/1235
======
edude03
Really it's more that the firecracker supports ARMv8 64bit, and the author
tested it on a raspberry pi (as well as a HiKey970 board) but anyway.

This is really cool we'll likely see custom arm servers running in AWS as a
way to reduce cost / improve scalability.

~~~
lathiat
They already have ARM instances; [https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-
types/a1/](https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/a1/)

~~~
Hamuko
Is it just me or are those ARM instances rather expensive compared to other
EC2 options?

~~~
viraptor
It's the price for a not-very-specific vcpu. Your performance could be better
on the A family, more than offsetting the price difference. Of you're really
considering the choice - you should test your workload on both. Or maybe they
save you time in a different way - for example you save time not having to run
a virtualised linker after cross-compiling.

------
antmanler
have tried on this prebuild 64bit ubuntu kernel with kvm enabled

[https://github.com/TheRemote/Ubuntu-Server-
raspi4-unofficial](https://github.com/TheRemote/Ubuntu-Server-
raspi4-unofficial)

------
Quequau
I don't suppose anyone could direct me to a resource outlining how to develop
targeting this environment.

